# Sicur Italian Folding Bike, Rare? Junk?



## Buster1 (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone know much about these old bikes? Junk?

Possibly good daily rider and folding bike for a trunk?

Thanks!

Edit: Brevettato means "Patented" in Italian, so that isn't the name of the bike apparently!


----------



## bikiba (May 29, 2016)

i dont think it is that rare from a quick google search and my own experience. I have a blue bianchi with the same frame and everything, but mine has the UGLIEST seat color. like a pea green.

the only issue i have with these is that they are pretty heavy


----------



## Buster1 (May 29, 2016)

Thank you. Are they poorly constructed and wobbly, or flimsy?

Is the folding joint weak or adequate?

I'm thinking of picking one up pretty cheap, but it needs some work.  And I'd like to be able to actually use it from the back of my car on occasion.


----------



## rhenning (May 30, 2016)

I collect folders and it is a very common "U" frame Italian folder from the 1960/70s.  Sold with dozens of brand names but all basically the same or similar bikes.  They ride okay and the frames generally do not break but I would ride it to make sure it is still okay and not bent.  I have never paid more than $50 for one of them.  Roger


----------

